# 2 super cool things!!!



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Isn't it a bit late? Stanford creates Google Map 'Sat Nav' for the year 200AD, allowing you to travel from Londinium to Roma by foot, ox-cart or military march | Mail Online

This is cool!
If you google_ ORBIS: The Stanford Geospatial Network Model of the Roman World_ it will take you to the site. We don't have Windows 9 or Chrome or Firefox, so we can't look yet but it looks so so cool. DS (9) is a huge fan of all things Roman Empire and knows more about it than anyone should. He is dying for us to upgrade.


And cool thing 2...
Queen Victoria's Journals - Home Page

This is all of Queen Victoria's journals. All 40,000 pages of them. Sketches, poems and thoughts etc.. from her childhood on through.
You can read every word she ever wrote if you are so inclined.
I think it would give a great view into the monarchy, the times she lived through etc...


----------

